# Wo Speichert Steam Screenshot bei Call of Duty MW 2???



## Agent206 (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi ich habe schon im Steam Ordner gesucht aber nichts gefunden wo sind die Screenshot´s??? 

Ich habe schon im Internet gesucht und nichts gefunden.
und ein Kumpel meinte das ich unter: C: steam / steamapps / common / call of duty    Suchen solle aber da ist auch nichts.

Bitte um hilfe!!!! 


Screenshot taste = F12 bei CoD MW2


----------



## boun3r (19. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
weis nicht ob du es evtl schon selber rausgefunden hast  Aber hier ma die Lösung.

Im Steam-Fenster: --> Anzeige - Screenshots und dann auf Offline Screenshots anzeigen 

Viel SPass


----------

